# noob's getting rid of crap sale



## just a noob

trying to get some money and some space back out of the crap i don't use anymore, i forgot to put my name with the date on a peice of paper, if i need to take more pictures then i will
xbox 360+games-$150 plus shipping





 console, going to keep games
playstation portable( model number 1001, aka phat psp) comes with 2 games and a 1gb memory card $120 shipped




crysis warhead $15 shipped




6 san aces(didnt upload the picture of all of them) $20 shipped each(if you order more than one, it will be $20+15*the amount you want


----------



## funkysnair

i am interested in the motherboard!

can you work out a price to ship to uk with a complete total in £'s

i live in northumberland united kingdom


----------



## just a noob

it should run about 72 pounds shipped to you(shippings the killer, its $40 usd on its own)


----------



## funkysnair

cool, let me get back to you dude!

im still thinking of building either a lga775 based rig for my own file server or going amd, if i can price some cheap parts for the intel build then ill have it!

ill keep you informed


----------



## codeman0013

noob when was the 360 manufactured? Still underwarranty?


----------



## just a noob

8-16 of 2007, so i think its good for another year or so(i'm also the original owner)


----------



## Gooberman

arggg! I really want that MB xD


----------



## ScottALot

Man, I really need to finish this build, otherwise I'll never be able to buy any of these good deals.


----------



## bomberboysk

How much are you wanting for the mushkin redline? I know someone who may be interested.


----------



## just a noob

oops, forgot to list a price  $50 shipped


----------



## sup2jzgte

How much for PSP?


----------



## just a noob

another price i forgot...$120 shipped


----------



## mep916

At noob's request, I've deleted some of the posts in this thread. Try to stay on topic and keep conversation limited to the items available in his post, not future products and what not.


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

$70 shipped on the maximus now


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> $70 shipped on the maximus now


If you lower it much more its gonna be free If i had the money id buy it, *very* good price though.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> If you lower it much more its gonna be free If i had the money id buy it, *very* good price though.



i thought about $50 for the board without my soundcard, if that sounds good to anybody i'll do that then


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## ScottALot

How low would you go on the Xbox 360? I'm just wondering, my neighbor wants one so he can dig in on my WiFi.


----------



## just a noob

$300 shipped


----------



## bomberboysk

Might wanna try craigslist or ebay for that mobo,could prolly get more than what your trying to sell it for here..


----------



## ScottALot

Oh. Nvm. He doesn't wanna go that high... I guess the Limited Edition does that to the price.


----------



## just a noob

ScottALot said:


> Oh. Nvm. He doesn't wanna go that high... I guess the Limited Edition does that to the price.



if he just wants the xbox, i could probably go to $150 shipped


----------



## Russian777

hey, ill take the motherboard.


----------



## just a noob

right now i've got somebody on another forum thats going to give me $100


----------



## Russian777

just a noob said:


> right now i've got somebody on another forum thats going to give me $100



you still got the xbox 360 for sale?


----------



## just a noob

yeah, $300 with the games(trying to avoid parting them out) but you would have to pay shipping, as it would be a little heavy


----------



## Russian777

just a noob said:


> yeah, $300 with the games(trying to avoid parting them out) but you would have to pay shipping, as it would be a little heavy



how much just for the xbox with out games?


----------



## just a noob

i'll say $160 shipped


----------



## Russian777

just a noob said:


> i'll say $160 shipped



ill take it.


----------



## just a noob

Russian777 said:


> ill take it.



do you have paypal?


----------



## Russian777

just a noob said:


> do you have paypal?



yup and whats included with the system?


----------



## just a noob

play and charge kit, 20gb hard drive, controller, psu, basically everything the stock version comes with


----------



## Russian777

just a noob said:


> play and charge kit, 20gb hard drive, controller, psu, basically everything the stock version comes with



great.


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

maximus 2 was sold for $90


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> maximus 2 was sold for $90



good job dude, cheap price too...

i was still pondering over it but i am considering another 4890 aswell


----------



## just a noob

pictures of the processor and ram will be up tonight, since i've gotten the board shipped off
edit: and also crysis warhead since i've beaten that


----------



## just a noob

uploading pictures


----------



## linkin

The E5200 is $50 USD, Correct?


----------



## just a noob

since you're in aussy land, you'll have to pay shipping along with 50 usd, shipped my 9800gt to buzz, and shipping was $40 by itself


----------



## linkin

OK then... guess i'll just save my money for something else.


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## 87dtna

I'll take the E5200.  PM me your paypal addy.  You should have posted that you had this for sale in my trade thread!


----------



## lovely?

interested in the Xbox, it'll be awhile before i can be sure of it though.


----------



## Fatback

lovely? said:


> interested in the Xbox, it'll be awhile before i can be sure of it though.



I believe the xbox was sold


----------



## bomberboysk

Whats the CFM on those san ace's? I might be interested after i sell a few things.


----------



## 87dtna

Payment sent for the E5200.


----------



## just a noob

lovely? said:


> interested in the Xbox, it'll be awhile before i can be sure of it though.



sure, not really sure if russian really wanted it or not, i never got a pm from him? either way, you should have a couple weeks, before i list it locally
edit: and bomber, the fans push around 104cfm, here's a full description: http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38sadesan.html


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

price drops to post 41


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> OK then... guess i'll just save my money for something else.





just a noob said:


> since you're in aussy land, you'll have to pay shipping along with 50 usd, shipped my 9800gt to buzz, and shipping was $40 by itself


Small priority mail flat rate boxes through USPS ship international for $12.95, and if you go first class international it can be as cheap as $8 or so for smaller items.


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> Small priority mail flat rate boxes through USPS ship international for $12.95, and if you go first class international it can be as cheap as $8 or so for smaller items.



too late, somebody already bought it, but i don't think it helps that the 9800gt had an odd sized package, damned thing just wouldn't fit in a flat rate box of any kind(iirc it was 14" long )


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> too late, somebody already bought it, but i don't think it helps that the 9800gt had an odd sized package, damned thing just wouldn't fit in a flat rate box of any kind(iirc it was 14" long )


Could probably have fit it into the medium flat rate box, the rectangular one that is like 3" tall, not the square medium flat rate that is ~6" tall. Then again i have like 25 of each type of flat rate box in my shipping closet hehe. Last time i was at the post office they didnt have the longer and shorter boxes, i have a feeling they are online only perhaps.


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> price drops to post 41



Hate to be a thread nazi, but would you mind if I merged 41 with your OP? I think it would look cleaner and generally make more sense.


----------



## just a noob

don't mind at all mep, i would appreciate it to be honest


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## bomberboysk

You have any spare 4->3pin fan adapters, or am i gonna need to snip the ends off the fans if i buy one? Because i dont want to run a san ace off my motherboard header hehe.


----------



## just a noob

how many do you want? i've got 1 with the molex connector on it, and a 3pin hooked up to the tach to control speed, and i have a doodad that splits 1 molex into 2 3pins, and an led hookup


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> how many do you want? i've got 1 with the molex connector on it, and a 3pin hooked up to the tach to control speed, and i have a doodad that splits 1 molex into 2 3pins, and an led hookup


Id only be looking at one fan,so prolly one connector.Waiting for someone to pay me back some money i loaned them first though.


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump, first day of school today


----------



## hondro

did u already get rid of fallout?


----------



## just a noob

nope


----------



## just a noob

adding my true 120 for lga 775 for $55 shipped, pics will be up tommarow


----------



## just a noob

deciding that i'm going to keep my true for now anyway, bump


----------



## G25r8cer

I'd say lower your prices or something b/c bump after bump doesnt really do much


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## funkysnair

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## voyagerfan99

What is still for sale?


----------



## just a noob

everything on the first page


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

$35 shipped on the ram, half price of the 'egg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146755


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## Buzz1927

Is the first page up to date with what you're still selling?


----------



## just a noob

yes, everything there is still for sale


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## Mitch?

this thread is bumpier than an eskimo's nipple.


----------



## just a noob

Mitch? said:


> this thread is bumpier than an eskimo's nipple.



lol  thanks mitch? anyway, $250 plus shipping on the xbox and games


----------



## G25r8cer

Mitch? said:


> this thread is bumpier than an eskimo's nipple.



No kidding I tried to tell him


----------



## bomberboysk

Give me a PM When you'll take $30 shipped for 3 of those fans


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> Give me a PM When you'll take $30 shipped for 3 of those fans



$60 for 5 and you've got a deal


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

ttt


----------



## just a noob

bump


----------



## just a noob

ram has been sold, also going to keep xbox plus games, unless somebody wants the xbox for $150 plus shipping


----------



## just a noob




----------



## Mitch?

bahahaha. least your bumps are funny now.
i've been cracking jokes about him forever. i wish i could get my lazy ass to put my thoughts on the internet in cat form, i'd be so popular.


----------



## just a noob

also noticed i have more views than the sticky at the top of the fs subforum


----------

